# stakeholder



## kap

I've searched the site for traces of "*stakeholder*" and I have found this:
 
_·     __In EU documents, the English "key stakeholders" usually corresponds to the Italian "attori chiave" or "attori principali", meaning any kind of body, institution or organization that may be involved.___
·     _A _*stakeholder*_ is anyone who has a *vested interest* in, or influence over a product or process - this will include employees and shareholders, but will also extend to customers, suppliers, government (for legislated aspects), creditors._
 
I believe we can use the word *stakeholder* in italian, but I'm also looking for a better way to express this concept; a one-word solution/translation if it exists.
 
Is there anyone online today who has other suggestions to "attore chiave/principale" as were proposed in the past (Dec. 2005)?
 
Thank you.
 
kap


----------



## Saoul

Protagonista seems to be matching to your description, even if I found a different meaning of stakeholder on my dictionary.

It has also a figurative sense that can apply to different situations.


----------



## You little ripper!

This is Garzanti's definition to help anyone with a translation:

*1* persona cui vengono affidate le poste delle scommesse
*2* (_dir._) terzo fiduciario cui le parti in lite affidano la custodia di cose.


----------



## kap

Thanks!

Can anyone confirm my theory that stakeholder is used in italian and is understandable to an "educated" public?

kap


----------



## You little ripper!

Kap, I've just googled and found that Italians use the English word. Link


----------



## Ottavio Amato

kap said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm my theory that stakeholder is used in italian and is understandable to an "educated" public?


 

I do. It's a technical word of economy.
Often the word "interlocutori" is suitable instead of "stakeholders". I would try.


----------



## Alv74

Hi, can 'stakeholder' mean by any chance something close to 'administrator' in such a case as the one below?

"For the development of the Italian project a governance approach was adopted: different stakeholders were called to seat at the same table and follow together the steps of the project

Or is 'azionista', the only possible translation in Italian?


----------



## lattecaffe

Hi all!

This is my issue today...

We have created a solid basis for ensuring that we retain our customers’ and our stakeholders’ trust in XXXX, now and in the future.


My attempt is...

Abbiamo creato una base solida per garantire che la fiducia che i nostri clienti e i nostri stakeholder accordano a XXXX è ben riposta, oggi come in futuro.  

Can someone help me??

Thanks in advance


----------



## LukeTheDuke3000

Maybe "azionisti"? Not sure about it.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Stakeholders = azionisti


----------



## Henry63a

Credo che il termine _stakeholder_ possa avere anche un significato più ampio di azionista, cioè qualcuno che ha degli interessi nella società che potrebbero non essere legati al possesso di azioni.
Con il termine azionista forse è più comune usare _stockholder/shareholder_.
Qui e qui ci sono due thread attinenti all'argomento.

Questa è una definizione presa da qui


> *stakeholder
> 2.a person or group that has an investment, share, or interest in something, as a business or industry
> *


----------



## vittoria29

Hello,

spesso le società italiane utilizzano il termine "stakeholder" senza tradurlo.

Esempio: Banca Monte dei Paschi di Siena


V29


----------



## lattecaffe

Grazie mille!

Alla fine credo lascerò il termine non tradotto...spero di fare bene ..


----------



## LukeTheDuke3000

L´ho sentito anch´io spesso, credo sia di uso comune in ambiente economico-finanziario.


----------



## lattecaffe

Grazie a tutti.

Volevo solo dire che è perfetto non tradotto.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## kallabis

Hello everybody, I know... I'm two years late for my post , but it is never too late, is it?

Well, the Italian generic word for 'stakeholders' usually is 'gli interessati' o 'le parti interessate', which is also in line with 'gli interlocutori'...

Hope I've been of help.

Ciao.


----------



## clavicordo

Qual è l'esatta traduzione di "stakeholder"? grazie


----------



## fer1975

Spesso stakeholder e' tradotto con la parola azionista, anche se la prima in talune circostanze puo' avere un significato piu' ampio.


----------



## Siberia

Salve Clavicordo, 
è gradito il contesto in cui hai trovato questo termine perchè secondo i diversi discorsi tecnici cambia significato.


----------



## MOMO2

*--> Nuova domanda <--*
​
Conosco la traduzione di questo termine, ma non capisco in che modo dovrei intenderlo in questo contesto.
Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

"Various stakeholders active in the field of trafficking in human beings provided comments on earlier versions of this publication."

TIA Momo2


----------



## ilcigno

Sono persone che approfittono in qualche modo da questo traffico: i trafficanti stessi, o coloro che usufruiscono del lavoro delle persone trafficati, oppure ufficiali corrotti che prendono soldi per non arrestare i trafficanti ...


----------



## prowlerxpla

ilcigno said:


> Sono persone che approfittoano in qualche modo dai questo traffico: i trafficanti stessi, o coloro che usufruiscono del lavoro delle persone trafficati, oppure ufficiali corrotti che prendono soldi per non arrestare i trafficanti ...


I hope you like corrections


----------



## ilcigno

prowlerxpla said:


> I hope you like corrections


 
No prob! Thanks!


----------



## nadjeta

"Stakeholder" in questo caso, secondo me, fa riferimento a organizzazioni, associazioni, soggetti vari citati magari in precedenza che operano nel campo della prevenzione del traffico di esseri umani e che hanno fatto commenti sulla pubblicazione di cui si sta parlando. Non credo che si chieda il parere dei trafficanti ...
Ciao!


----------



## MOMO2

Charles Costante said:


> This is Garzanti's definition to help anyone with a translation:
> 
> *1* persona cui vengono affidate le poste delle scommesse
> *2* (_dir._) terzo fiduciario cui le parti in lite affidano la custodia di cose.


 

I thank you so much but this does not help me I'm afraid.
Momo2



Charles Costante said:


> Kap, I've just googled and found that Italians use the English word. Link


 
All right. I had found it too, but I want to translate it. I do not like to use words only very few people will understand. 
Thanks anyway,
Momo



nadjeta said:


> "Stakeholder" in questo caso, secondo me, fa riferimento a organizzazioni, associazioni, soggetti vari citati magari in precedenza che operano nel campo della prevenzione del traffico di esseri umani e che hanno fatto commenti sulla pubblicazione di cui si sta parlando. Non credo che si chieda il parere dei trafficanti ...
> Ciao!


 

Sì infatti. Ma con quale termine posso renderlo?



Ottavio Amato said:


> I do. It's a technical word of economy.
> Often the word "interlocutori" is suitable instead of "stakeholders". I would try.


 

_Interlocutori_ is very nice and I'll use it. But not this time I'm afraid. Any other ideas?


----------



## clare lorraine

After reading thru the various posts on this, it is obvious that the context is everything (so what's new?)
I would say as a general rule
- if it's technical, for experts, stakeholder (not translated) is fine
- if it refers to political rather than material interests (eg the European Union documents), 'attori principali', 'protagonisti' etc is ideal
- if it refers to people who have invested money in a venture, then 'azionisti' is appropriate.

'Stakeholder ' covers a multitude of sins in English too, so choose the translation carefully!


----------



## efano

Sometimes it is translated with "portatori d'interesse" (but I don't find it so fine).
It is getting quite common to leave it as it is, in english


----------



## Odysseus54

Io lo tradurrei come "parti interessate".  " Parti interessate all'espansione dell'aeroporto di Malpensa", per esempio.

"Stakeholder" e' differente da "shareholder", perche' indica un interesse non proprietario.  Stakeholders sono, per esempio, i dirigenti e i dipendenti, ma anche la rete commerciale, i fornitori, i clienti, i finanziatori.  Tutti coloro che in un modo o nell'altro ricevono dei vantaggi specifici dall'attivita' di un'azienda.


----------



## clare lorraine

Thanks for that, Odysseus. 'Parti interessate' is great as it covers very broad applications, as stakeholders does in English


----------



## erick

Odysseus54 said:


> "Stakeholder" e' differente da "shareholder", perche' indica un interesse non proprietario.  Stakeholders sono, per esempio, i dirigenti e i dipendenti, ma anche la rete commerciale, i fornitori, i clienti, i finanziatori.  Tutti coloro che in un modo o nell'altro ricevono dei vantaggi specifici dall'attivita' di un'azienda.



This is exactly right: I'm an economist.  We talk about "shareholder" vs "stakeholder" interests.  If "azionisti" is used for people who own shares -- azioni -- then it would be _completely_ wrong to say "azionisti" for stakeholder.  

Often times shareholders try to force a public company to unlock the value of a company by selling off useful assets, thereby increasing the short-term shareholder value while harming the stakeholders: the employees, the customers, the communities where manufacturing and service industries are based, etc.  The shareholders may try to sell off intellectual property, long-term research labs, or smaller companies owned by the parent.  In such cases shareholders extract value at the expense of stakeholders.  Think of stakeholders as people who have a "stake" in an institution other than just the share price.

I hope that provides a more precise clarification of the terms in English so that you can reach a more accurate Italian rendition.  I too would like to know how to say "stakeholder" in Italian without using the English term.


----------



## EllariaSand

In questo caso non credo che organizzazioni governative e NGO abbiano "azionisti"...come è possibile tradurre stakeholders in questo caso?

            stakeholders from intergovernmental organizations and non-governmental organizations, consumer groups and members of academia took part to the congress.

Qui la mia idea di traduzione:
gruppi di interesse da organizzazioni internazionali governative e non, gruppi di consumatori e accademici han preso parte al congresso.

grazie


----------



## Passante

EllariaSand said:


> In questo caso non credo che organizzazioni governative e NGO abbiano "azionisti"...come è possibile tradurre stakeholders in questo caso?
> 
> @font-face {   font-family: "Arial"; }p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal { margin: 0cm 0cm 0.0001pt; font-size: 12pt; font-family: "Times New Roman"; }div.Section1 { page: Section1; }    stakeholders from intergovernmental organizations and non-governmental organizations, consumer groups and members of academia took part to the congress.
> 
> Qui la mia idea di traduzione:
> gruppi di interesse da organizzazioni internazionali governative e non, gruppi di consumatori e accademici han preso parte al congresso.
> 
> grazie


manca un pezzo di frase iniziale che credo dia il senso e faccia la differenza per dirti se va bene la traduzione,
comunque nelle pubbliche amministrazioni si parla di stakeholders (puoi lasciarlo anche così perchè si usa molto) con la definizione generale di gli 'attori principali' o gli 'attori interessati' che provengono da organizzazioni, associazioni ecc... interessati normalmente all'intervento preso in esame, che sia un comparto urbanistico, una nuova viabilità un aeroporto o un progetto in partnership poco importa. Trattasi sempre di tutti quei soggetti coinvolti nella cosa.


----------



## EllariaSand

Grazie per la risposta....il resto della frase è una lista di altri partecipanti. 
Lo lascerò in inglese.


----------

